# triangular sights



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

has anyone here ever used or does anyone here have sights called suresights on any of their guns?
if so can you please tell everyone, and myself how what you thought about them. from what i have read they sound pretty good,but they also seem to constantly run out of them.
i would really like to try them on my sig.
here is a link for those of you that may be interested. :smt068

http://www.suresight.com/


----------



## Shenkursk (Aug 12, 2007)

I have to say - that looks VERY interesting. I have a spare Sig P226 with poorly adjusted sights that were going to need tweaking anyway, so I think I will buy a set of these and give it a try. If they work out anywhere near as well as the website propaganda, I will get a set for the P226 Navy that I carry.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## TakRail (Nov 5, 2007)

Here is a review I found. I'm thinking of ordering a pair next week when I get paid.

**Edited** Might help if I put this in... http://www.theboxotruth.com/docs/pe1.htm


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

I subscribed to there mailing list awhile back. I might look at putting them on one of my pistols. There like Steyr sites with a different color. When my wife and I shot the 9mm Steyr she was dead on ALL the time.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Those are pretty cool but $90 is steep.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*heres another*

found another tri-sight place just now.
http://www.advantagetactical.com/index.html


----------

